# white sludge?



## kalley3838 (Jun 25, 2014)

I recently boiled some pins and and filtered the gold off. I used distilled water to rinse the pins, all of a sudden a thick white sludge formed . can any one tell me what this is ? I am sure there is still gold in the sludge but i have no idea how to get it out of the sludge .Any suggestions? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## butcher (Jun 26, 2014)

You did not give us much information to go by, is this guessing contest? What did you boil these pins in?

Just a wild guess, for the fun of it, you may have copper I chloride,along with other metal salts, but without knowing details I am probably wrong.


----------



## galenrog (Jun 26, 2014)

What was the nature of the pins? Be VERY specific and detailed.

Boiled in what? Again be VERY specific and detailed.

Answer these and you will likely get some help, but as butcher indicated, you did not give us much information.


----------



## galenrog (Jun 26, 2014)

Also, can a moderator please move this thread to the "help needed" section.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 26, 2014)

another case of:

i only read what i wanted to & not what i needed to.


----------

